# Preservatives



## nana01 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello,

I am a small scale popcorn producer. My popcorn is already poped and packed in a bag like crips. It is not the microwave oven popcorn. The product is similar to Butterkist popcorn (you can check it on Google).

Recently, I am getting more request for the product, so I am considering preservatives so I it can increase the shelf life and thus produce in mass quantity. I do not know which preservative is best for preserving popcorn. I have checked the ingredient of Butterkist and they said "preservative free". But I  know clearly that something must be added to increase the shelf life. While my product remain crispy and tasty for 3-4 weeks,after which it start to  lose its crispness. But Butterkist popcorn last 1-2 years. Please I want you all to advice me on what to do. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nana01 (Aug 6, 2011)

Please guys help me out


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, how about some clues as to what is happening?

Is it molding, or
Is it losing the crispness, or
???


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Perhaps Butterkist Popcorn is preservative-free, and retains it's freshness in the way it's packaged. A certain plastic perhaps or a vacuum type seal.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with Chefpeon. I found that certain packaging materials (poly and cello bags) are more porous than others. I don't know how you would know the difference, but I'm sure the manufacturer's rep can fill you in. I use poly bags for marshmallows and would like to use them instead of cello for some of the other stuff I do, but the cello bags have more display "pop". And I don't expect the customers are going to hang onto the contents for long. At least I hope they don't.


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

I remember vaguely in baking school that in some cases, a preservative is sprayed on the bags of chips and cereal to help maintain their freshness, and is done in such small amounts that it is not required to be listed? Don't quote me on this, but I believe this product was called BHT or BHA: http://chemistry.about.com/od/foodcookingchemistry/a/bha-bht-preservatives.htm


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

BHA and BHT is indeed used. Anti occidents are also used. Sometimes the packaging is treated ,sometime the product. Each product requires a different packaging. An example is Entenmans line of commercial cakes and pies. Each type of cake is packed in different processed plastic or celulouse on their cardboard cake boxe windows. There is a code on bottom of package that tells you what it is. Some cakes need to breath others don't. Different plastics have varied properties. This has been done for years.


----------

